# The struggle is real!



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello all,

First time poster here. I'm a single male in his 30's and live in the San francisco Bay. I have a small house that I've been trying to decorate. It's my first time taking on this sort of thing, and I've already made some expensive mistakes. I thought it would be a simple thing to accomplish - I was wrong. I'm looking for your advice on how to make this place presentable.

In particular, I would appreciate guidance with wall art on the back wall behind couch (after I clean up those wires from the projector). I was thinking of a 90" x 30" canvas panoramic photo from iCanvas of the Wall Street Bull or The Thinker.

Also, I could really use some help with finding a color scheme that works with what I have, as I've been told that my furniture is already too dark.

(Sorry! Could not figure out how to change the orientation of a couple of those photos)

How am I supposed to do this?

Please help!

Thank you for taking the time to read this : )


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's nice in an austere way. Do you like color? Are you going for a Hemingway look? Leather, stone, tropical? I really like the brown leather, stone, brass. It seems you have the right idea. 

Who is criticizing your taste? it's up to you what you like to live with.

I usually pick out a painting whose colors I really like & decorate off of that.

I just googled Hemingway look & got this furniture. Thomasville is a good brand. Take a look at the living room set with the brown leather couch, down below in the link. Do you like that? It's a little warmer in color than your's. ( I'm not a decorator. I think I got the Hemingway term from a safari trip I saw called a Hemingway & some lines of furniture in the past.)

http://www.ernesthemingwaycollection.com/products/home-furnishings/thomasville-furniture

Pinterest also has a lot of Hemingway style ideas although some have it mixed up with Aspen.


----------



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> It's nice in an austere way. Do you like color? Are you going for a Hemingway look? Leather, stone, tropical? I really like the brown leather, stone, brass. It seems you have the right idea.
> 
> Who is criticizing your taste? it's up to you what you like to live with.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your feedback Nik!

I'm not really digging the entire vibe of the Hemingway look although I totally see some similarity with my furniture choice to this point. The impression that comes to my mind is that the style is more dated and cozy than I want my place to be. 

I really like industrial / rustic. I'm attracted to raw wood, metal, and stone pieces. And as of late, I'm wanting to incorporate orange because of the energy and inspiration that it can symbolize. 

I'm thinking of this as my photo choice, just feel like it has potential to not jive with the rest of the decor:










Or










What do you think I can do with the skylight area?








Just seems like there's so much potential to make a statement there. 

Thank you again for thoughtful reply!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, wall the photos go with the cool look. Cool as in not warm.

Have you looked at actual metal sculptures for the skylight walls? They don't have to be expensive. A giant metal spider web. . . just kidding.

I think your place looks nice & I'm more the comfort type. Tell whoever criticized that you're into textures. That's what my engineer cousin calls it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It is your home, and as such you want it to reflect your taste and style. 

I suggest you ask a good friend who is good at decorating. They know you better than any stranger so they can help you have your home reflect you.


----------



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Well, wall the photos go with the cool look. Cool as in not warm.
> 
> Have you looked at actual metal sculptures for the skylight walls? They don't have to be expensive. A giant metal spider web. . . just kidding.
> 
> I think your place looks nice & I'm more the comfort type. Tell whoever criticized that you're into textures. That's what my engineer cousin calls it.




Thank you Nik! I will definitely look into your metal sculpture idea for the skylight. I'll also pass on your idea about my inclination for textures. Really appreciate your thoughts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> It is your home, and as such you want it to reflect your taste and style.
> 
> I suggest you ask a good friend who is good at decorating. They know you better than any stranger so they can help you have your home reflect you.




I hear ya Drachenfire! Only problem is that if I had a friend that was good at decorating who was also willing to set aside time to help me decorate, I would have taken the route in a heartbeat!

Just don't want to spend anymore money on things that don't work for the look I'm going for. I've done quite a bit of that already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lem26 (Aug 30, 2017)

I would have suggested that as a huge statement mirror wall, but i can see that might interfere with your projector? Acrylic prints can also look really eye catching but again the reflections could affect the projections so im not really helping am i? 

Theres a site that sell incredible galaxy images (really not tacky at all imo) and i think you can frame or canvas them anyway you like - that could be an idea?


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm guessing this is a rental and you're not allowed to paint the walls?
I'm not a designer, but I've learned a little over the years... Since it's all white or white-ish, and your furniture is natural tones, it's getting a little cold and monochromatic. Adding a big black and white photo might be a nice focal point, but it's not going to warm the place up at all. This could be a good place for a bolder splash of color to brighten up the place. 
I'd also be a little wary of adding art that sends such an obvious message. I know it's tempting, but maybe consider something that invites the viewer to consider it more. Something less recognized perhaps?


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

You might want to check out Philips Hue colored bulbs. A few around your home can have a cool effect and change mood. At the moment, Home Depot stores are closing out on the latest generation (3rd) with the better colors for $100. Normally $200. Includes the hub and three bulbs. They are not just lights since there are many ways to control them, phone and/or Siri, set timers, add motion sensors, or remote dimmer switches anywhere. I take it you're into movies, you can match overall color of the movie. Teal seems popular lately. . Lots of apps from syncing to music or syncing to the New Years ball drop in NYC in real time. They can also be any temperature of white.

A prism mounted so it scatters light on the wall in the stairway could be nice.

Artwork is pretty personal. You might want to check out some shops that do custom framing. Anything can be framed, doesn't have to be a picture. Do you have old family pictures, items from you childhood etc.? Photos of your travels that can be made into murals? A group of photos/items can tell a pretty personal story. Photos printed on steel are popular now. Even Costco does them.

Good luck.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Apparently, "decorating with texture" is a real thing. Try googling it. ( Btw, that cousin I mentioned is wealthy & probably hires designers. Their home has a lot of textured items)

You did mention orange but can't help you with that :wink2:

Koa brings Koa wood to mind. A gorgeous wood.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You see that's your house and at last you only be living there. I don't think that suggestions from an unknown person will ever make it for you. Rather, take guidance from someone who know you and your taste better as they will better help you out with the best for your room to look at it's best. Also, this would work best for make you feel happier to live in a house that would be designed by your own.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Hire a designer or do some research on design principles with an eye on how to understand what _you_ want and how to get there. Understanding the theory will help give you some direction on what will work in that space instead of shooting from the hip or asking strangers on the internet.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That seems kind of harsh. He's not asking much and it is on an Interior Decorating site.

If you notice, it's usually guys asking. Women tend to nest more than men. Men don't necessarily cart sentimental items with them when they move. 

Everyone's taste is different. I actually wouldn't want someone else to tell me what to do. I have a lot of items that have come from traveling or diving. Some like my taste, & some don't. 

I once had an 1864 cannon ball surrounded by three feet of coral. With gunpowder still! My EOD tenant had it ID'd for me & found it no longer explosive. Things like that are from your own life & more meaningful than a vase a decorator picks out. It looked good on a rattan bookcase among the books, colored glass bottles, old seashells & old shells ( WWII bullets) & of course, flowers.

Then there was the Octopus (Tako) lure, DIYed with a Cowry shell & lead, I found while diving.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

I would suggest you some kind of wall posters that you can go for. As it will add up some more beauty to your home. Here are some of the options that you must be looking for.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

This is where a girlfriend can really help.

With that said, painting your walls a color can completely change the feel of a room.


----------



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

I appreciate everyone's suggestions. If I had a GF I'm sure that'd be of some help, but as many have suggest, it's my house and I need to be happy with the end result for myself. With that said, I have attempted to do so to this point, and that has resulted in expensive mistakes because my vision did not translate to anything workable. Interior designer is an option... do any of you you have internet suggestions? Also, I live in the SF Bay... know anyone local? Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MJ_SF said:


> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. If I had a GF I'm sure that'd be of some help, but as many have suggest, it's my house and I need to be happy with the end result for myself. With that said, I have attempted to do so to this point, and that has resulted in expensive mistakes because my vision did not translate to anything workable. Interior designer is an option... do any of you you have internet suggestions? Also, I live in the SF Bay... know anyone local? Thanks again!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, I think it looks nice. You just need accent colors, pictures & some items that reflect you to tie it together. Too much is "de trop."

(I did grow up partly in Hillsborough, in a designer themed house. It's overrated.)


----------



## MJ_SF (Aug 27, 2017)

New developments:

I've been advised to switch around the couch so the back of the couch is to the center wall. That would make the fireplace more the center of the living room, as it should be, per many sources I've read from internet (and I'm totally expecting a comment or two about not believing everything you read on the...)

I'm also thinking of buying a couple concrete tables to line the back wall with (120" worth), and accent by setting a slab of beautiful rich wood across. 

Here are some new photos that may give perspective. 

(Concrete tables will swap locations with couches and couches will line up with the wall where you see the small black table)

View attachment 1


I



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leenabug (Dec 7, 2014)

So the couch will kind of be across from the fireplace? I think that does make it sound more balanced and cozy. You have some nice pieces. I agree that you need some color on wall to balance it out and I would do something that coordinated with your rug. IS that a burnt orange color in it or just brown? If doing orange, I would go with a burnt orange or copper color. I think school house orange would cheapen your look. A landscape with color would be my choice but sounds like that might not be your style.......My son would love your room. It looks like a man, and if you are single, then I guess you have a right for it to look that way! My son just got married and even though his new wife does love gray just like him, there are lots of teal items in there too, lol. As far as the skylight area, that would be a place you could do your bold black and white pics you considered above your couch. But it would need to be a vertical one in that space.


----------



## leenabug (Dec 7, 2014)

here are some pics from my house so you can see that I totally have a different style than you, lots of color in my home. But just one or 2 pops of warm color in your room are all you need I think


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MJ_SF said:


> New developments:
> 
> I've been advised to switch around the couch so the back of the couch is to the center wall. That would make the fireplace more the center of the living room, as it should be, per many sources I've read from internet (and I'm totally expecting a comment or two about not believing everything you read on the...)
> 
> ...


I didn't see your post until today, thanks to leenabug. I think the texture aspect is interesting, so I'm sure the concrete tables will look good with wood. It just seems to need color.

It's hard to imagine the furniture rearrangement. Is that for Feng Shui? The photos before showed the details, better.

What have you decided to do?


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

You want orange for the vibes...

https://www.elephantstock.com/produ...MIq_ONspqg1wIVCjFpCh2rlQiXEAQYASABEgJO0_D_BwE

this might be more your style...

https://www.elephantstock.com/produ...MIq_ONspqg1wIVCjFpCh2rlQiXEAQYASABEgJO0_D_BwE

or even this...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ora...r44MKHRAtBWwQ9QEI_AEwAw#imgrc=2UVeIh1lbp71nM:

I just googled orange 3 piece wall art. With the pieces i think taller rather than wider behind couch. Far as the hall, art yes but sculptures might be too big for area...Something to wrap around? The mirror idea with the disco ball or crystals (since you are into positive energy) with some sparse metal decor (get some color) and viola! 

Good luck!


----------



## add50317 (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are like me you get caught up in the project and don't get back to forum until much later-don't forget to get us some pics!


----------

